# الطريقة والمعاير المظبوطة لعمل حمام كريم



## مهندس جديد2010 (8 مارس 2010)

بعد اذنك

عايز اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة

والمقادير والنسب الصحيحة
لعمل حمام كريم للشعر

واية افضل الخلاصات الي ممكن احطها علية

علشان يطري الشعر ويغذية

والطريق بالظبط

ربنا يخليكم

وكمان عايز اعرف

النسب وطريقة صنع مسك للوجة للتبيض​


----------



## مهندس جديد2010 (8 مارس 2010)

معقول مفيش حد من الخبرا الجامدين

يقولي الطريقة والمقادير


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

سبقتك في هذا النوع من الأسئلة
عن كريم واقي شمسي /كريم الحليب مزيل المكياج/غسول الوجه لإزالة الرؤوس السوداء / تركيبة مزيل العرق
بصراحة جاءني رد أن كل ما أريد موجود في المواضيع
و تعبت من البحث ... ولم أجد ما يشفي صدري
أحتاج للتراكيب (المكونات مع المقادير والطريقة بدقة)


على كل لي محاولات شخصية عائلية في صناعة حمام كريم مغذي للشعر ونتائجه طيبة و لله الحمد 
أنقل لك تجربتي قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

تركيبتي الخاصة مجربة على الصعيد العائلي فقط
20 غ زيت اللوز الحلو
20 غ زيت الخروع
20 غ زيت السمسم
20 غ زيت جوز الهند
20 غ زيت الزيتون
20 غ زبدة الكاكاو
10 غ كحول ستيلي 
10 غ حمض الشمع
40 غ غليسيرين
10 غ مستحلب " توين "
0،2 % مادة حافظة (ميتيل و بروبيل بارابين)
180 مل ماء مقطر
الطريقة في الرد القادم 
عذرا جاءني شاغل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> تركيبتي الخاصة مجربة على الصعيد العائلي فقط
> 20 غ زيت اللوز الحلو
> 20 غ زيت الخروع
> 20 غ زيت السمسم
> ...


 اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> تركيبتي الخاصة مجربة على الصعيد العائلي فقط
> 20 غ زيت اللوز الحلو
> 20 غ زيت الخروع
> 20 غ زيت السمسم
> ...


 
يوضع الطور الزيتي على حمام مائي حتى تنصهر المكونات الصلبة (طبعا مع المادة الحافظة للطور الزيتي وهي البروبيل بارابين) ويضاف المستحلب 
يتم أيضا تسخين الماء حتى 70-75 درجة (المتيل بارابين- المادة الحافظة للطور المائي- يذاب بقليل من الماء المغلي )
يضاف الطور المائي إلى الطور الزيتي يحرك ثم يرفع عن الحمام المائي ويستمر التحريك حتى يبرد

تم بعون الله 

و أسعد بإبداء رأي أهل الخبرة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

وصفة الكركدية لتغذية و تكثيف و تنشيط فروة الشعر

تحتوى سبلات الكركديه على جلوكوسيدات بالإضافة إلى مواد ملونة وأملاح أكسالات الكاليسوم وفيتامين (c)

*وصفة تكسب الشعر لون رائع تنشط فروة الراس وتغذي وتكثف الشعر

1-ملعقة اكل مطحون الكركدية الناعم (الغجر)
2-كاس ونصف من زيت السمسم *

3- ملعقة اكل خميرة فورية مطحونة ناعم
4- علبة زجاج عصائر معقمة وفاضية 

الطريقة
ينقع الكركدية والخميرة في زيت السمسم الى ان ياخذ الزيت لون الاحمر القاني يعني يمكن 3 ايام بعدين تقدري تستخدمي بالرج الدائم ويستخدم 3 مرات في الاسبوع من اول مرة راح تشوفي لمعان ونعومة والتساقط يقل تدرجيا وكمان وراح ينبت شعرك باذن الله جربوة وماراح تخسروا وتشوفوا عجائبة بانفسكم بجد رائعــة...



"""منقولة ومجربة و نتائجها جميلة جدا 
و أحاول أن أصنع من الزيت الناتج عن هذه الوصفة كريم للشعر"""


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

فتح اللة عليك اخى سراج الدين على هذة الخلطة


----------



## العجمىى (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى سراج والله لو اعرف حاجة علمية لكتبتها


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> وصفة الكركدية لتغذية و تكثيف و تنشيط فروة الشعر
> 
> تحتوى سبلات الكركديه على جلوكوسيدات بالإضافة إلى مواد ملونة وأملاح أكسالات الكاليسوم وفيتامين (c)
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## elwakidi (12 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير اخى سراج*


----------



## دعاء عثمان (16 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت لو تنزلولنا نسب خلطات كريم حمام الزيت في المصانع


----------



## ضياء عيد (26 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتوا محتاج المكونات لعمل كريم السنفرة للوجة


----------



## kinzy (25 يناير 2012)

الاسماء الكيميائيه التى تدخل فى تصنيع حمام الكريم للشعر


----------



## kinzy (25 يناير 2012)

طريقه تصنيع السويت لازاله الشعر



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (13 فبراير 2012)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> وصفة الكركدية لتغذية و تكثيف و تنشيط فروة الشعر
> 
> تحتوى سبلات الكركديه على جلوكوسيدات بالإضافة إلى مواد ملونة وأملاح أكسالات الكاليسوم وفيتامين (c)
> 
> ...


جامدة اوي التركيبة دي وكمان سهله
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## armoty (26 مارس 2013)

يا ريت حد يفول لنا كيفية عمل اساس كريم


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الافادة الرائعة​
​


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

